# Moderators?



## penpitt (Jan 18, 2005)

When will the moderators be back? Without them its getting a liitle unruly in here.lol.


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

WHOAH, IM FIGHTING THROUGH A RILED UP CROWD JUST TO GET IN HERE, AND I HAVE TO SHOUT OVER THEM WOAH, AH THEY GOT ME

lol, j/k im a mod (or atleast was a week ago, lol)


----------



## paradox (Jan 18, 2005)

agreed moderators do serve a useful perpose and getting them back I'm sure is on Marks list of to do's but I'm sure everyone will understand if it takes some time to get them back online


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Sam, whats a moderator?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Are there now "Super moderarors"? thought i saw that somewhere on here.


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

hmmm, i wouldnt mind being a super moderator, be bad and i can just fly to your house and rip up your computer, muahahaha, lol j/k

hmm, simpte im really not that sure may be some one who goes around and does who knows what 

umm, if there were going to be super moderators, my understanding would be givin them access to the whole boards or something like that


----------



## Mark (Jan 16, 2005)

In a sense, everyone is a moderator. There is a blue button by each post, that you can alert the moderator. This will give the user a blue card.

Moderators can send the user a yellow card. Too many yellow cards and bye bye! :rip:


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

heh, i already clicked the black card on someone on accident. now i know what it is. i noticed mark, u dont have 1. lol.
think youre above the law? just cuz u own the site? oh and btw, great new emotions :king: :fun:


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

I guess til we moderators get back on line, you'll have to be VERY VERY POLITE. No slapping each other around. Those kind of thrills are reserved for us  

For now, just another junior member. But just you wait! :evil:


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

It doesn't sound as if there will be moderators in the sense that we have come to know.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I think we do need the Mod's back if for no other reason then to remove the double posts and other posts that need to be moved or deleted.


RC


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

I dont think its a high priority, as it is new and itll take a while before it really booms to the point where we need the mods back, but true i have been seeing alot of double posts, or posts by guests they dont want, or something along the lines of that, and they werent able to delete because they were a guest or someone else posted in their double post disabling that option

so in short, its a cruel world with out mods :king: :mrgreen:


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

lil_jess @ Sun Jan 23 said:


> aquabid is down, but i just figure out that aquaauctions.com is good to go auction while aquabid is down.



This is why we need the Mods back. He posted this same mesage to 6 different topics in the Betta area alone....


RC


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Mark @ Tue Jan 18 said:


> In a sense, everyone is a moderator. There is a blue button by each post, that you can alert the moderator. This will give the user a blue card.
> 
> Moderators can send the user a yellow card. Too many yellow cards and bye bye! :rip:



Without a Mod for the Fourm you can't use the Blue button to report a post.


RC


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

wow, :shock: 11 posts of the same thing


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

No kidding ... and while I applaud Mark for trying to do it all on his own, I think with a board this size, mods are an absolute MUST!!!

Bring'em on, Mark, they didn't do a bad job before the crash, what's the reservation now?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2005)

BlackBetta @ Sun Jan 23 said:


> lil_jess @ Sun Jan 23 said:
> 
> 
> > aquabid is down, but i just figure out that aquaauctions.com is good to go auction while aquabid is down.
> ...


I would also request that a moderator / administrator feel free to remove these posts. They obviously are spam-oriented in nature. Whatever good intentions the poster intended, this is not at all how we wish to promote our site.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

It is really unfortunate; I’ve had the same thing happen to my site before. It’s nice that someone appreciates your site, but it starts to becoming annoying to the other members when someone is going around promoting a site on various threads.

Kudos to you for registering, speaking out, and coming to us. You have a wonderful site!


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes ... I see *green*!  :wink:


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

how do you become a mod anyways? also, how can you tell if you get a blue or yellow card?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Moderators (Mods) are the discretion of the administrator. They can opt to ask a member to become a mod. Thats the only way. Prerequisites are solely up to the site admin. You can also decline to become a mod. Mods have the ability to remove posts, lock threads, edit posts, and censor users. They are generally educated and well versed in the particular forum the are assigned to.


----------

